# 2 doors coming?



## Scirocco (Dec 20, 2000)

There as a pair of 2 doors tooling around here daily for testing. Will they be avail soon? AWD too or s version if so?


----------



## 947JFA (May 29, 2005)

*Re: 2 doors coming? (Scirocco)*

There will be a quattro 3.2L model coming out this winter. Should be the equivalent of the VW R32 launched last year, just a higher price tag.


----------



## MacDowell (Jun 1, 2005)

3 or 5 door?


----------

